# Baby Girl



## aaronsk (Aug 28, 2022)

My wife just gave birth to our 3rd child (at 7:56pm CDT). Our first daughter, her name is Heidi Elizabeth! What a blessing we have been given!

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 7 | Rejoicing 5 | Praying 2


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Aug 28, 2022)

Congratulations!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Charles Johnson (Aug 29, 2022)

Congratulations brother!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Santos (Aug 29, 2022)

Congrats!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## lwadkins (Aug 29, 2022)

Congratulations!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Physeter (Aug 29, 2022)

Congratulations!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Aug 29, 2022)

Yippee!  May God bless her.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## NM_Presby (Aug 29, 2022)

Congrats brother! What an amazing blessing!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## JennyGeddes (Sep 1, 2022)

Congratulations, brother! May the Lord God bless and keep her!

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## aaronsk (Sep 3, 2022)

So my wife has developed postpartum preeclampsia. We are getting blood pressure medicine today. We spent most of yesterday at doctor offices & hospital. She had a blood clot about a month back in her leg. They screened her legs for clots again yesterday as well and the existing clot had not changed thankfully. Hopefully with the medicine she doesn’t have further issues.

Reactions: Praying 10


----------



## JennyGeddes (Sep 4, 2022)

Praying for your wife, Aaron.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Sovereign Grace (Sep 6, 2022)

Congrats on the newest addition and bundle of joy. Prayers for you and your wife.


----------



## Sovereign Grace (Sep 6, 2022)

aaronsk said:


> So my wife has developed postpartum preeclampsia. We are getting blood pressure medicine today. We spent most of yesterday at doctor offices & hospital. She had a blood clot about a month back in her leg. They screened her legs for clots again yesterday as well and the existing clot had not changed thankfully. Hopefully with the medicine she doesn’t have further issues.


Any updates on her health?


----------



## aaronsk (Sep 6, 2022)

She has an appointment this afternoon to get everything rechecked. As far as we can tell it seems to be working to keep her BP down. I bought an omcron 5 blood pressure thingy to monitor it. Ill post an update later today with what the doctor says though. 

At the same time now the whole family has come down with a fever/head cold (including my wife and new baby). Haddon (our youngest boy) seems to have it the worst at this point. Hopefully we all recover from this quickly too. I am work from home and was supposed to start back today but am taking off yet to tend to the family (and self, being sick also).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aaronsk (Sep 6, 2022)

The doctor says she is doing well. Has to stay on the medication and have another check in a week. So that is very positive news for us right now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

